# be quiet! PCGH-Edition 500W ATX 2.3 (Modellnummer: BQTF1-500W)



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neues PCGH-Netzteil: 500 Watt, 80 Plus Gold und nur rund 80 Euro [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neues PCGH-Netzteil: 500 Watt, 80 Plus Gold und nur rund 80 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## L-man (20. Dezember 2011)

*Neues PCGH-Netzteil: 500 Watt, 80 Plus Gold und nur rund 80 Euro [Anzeige]*

schönes Teil, wenn es jetzt das ganze noch mit KM geben würde ruhig für eine Handvoll € mehr das wär super.


----------



## Shi (20. Dezember 2011)

Im Artikel kam noch nicht so gut raus, dass man das Netzteil auch im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen kann. Bitte nachbessern!

Danke
Euer Shi (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/702895


----------



## matti30 (20. Dezember 2011)

und schade auch, dass kein Silent Wing verbaut wurde. Da greif ich doch lieber zu den E9 Modellen.


----------



## hotfirefox (20. Dezember 2011)

Schade das es nicht modular ist!
Das wäre klasse gewesen zu dem Preis aber so...


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (20. Dezember 2011)

80 € ? 36A 12V ? bisschen teuer, findet ihr nicht?
80plus hin oder her, wenn ich damit gerade mal ne gtx570 betreiben kann wirds nur noch für office rechner interessant


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Dezember 2011)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Schade das es nicht modular ist!


 
So ein NT mit KM würde kaum Sinn machen, da man dann den E9, bzw. den P9 Serien in die Quere kommt. Und dann wäre es ja weniger dem Budget Bereich zuzuordnen.


----------



## snaapsnaap (20. Dezember 2011)

Und wieso sollte man sich dieses Modell statt dem Straigt Power E9 500W kaufen? Das gibts zum gleichen Preis aber mit deutlich besseren und leiserem Lüfter...
Selbst das E9 450W Modell reicht für praktisch alle gängigen Konfigurationen aus und das ist gut 10€ billiger! Wer CM will der zahlt auch nur 3€ mehr beim 480er.

Es ist zwar nicht verkehrt extre PCGH Modelle zu machen, aber warum "beschnittenen" Versionen die mehr oder gleich viel kosten?
Das letzte weiße CM hatte wenigstens noch was exklusives und die gleiche Technik...


----------



## FloH 31 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich frage mich sowieso, wieso man dieses Netzteil zu einem Preis von rund 80€ kaufen sollte, wenn es doch ein straight power e9 500 watt für den gleichen Preis gibt. Zudem hat das e9 einen 135mm Lüfter im Gegensatz zum 120mm des Pcgh Netzteils.

/edit: Hmpf, snaapsnaap war schneller^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Dezember 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> So ein NT mit KM würde kaum Sinn machen, da man dann den E9, bzw. den P9 Serien in die Quere kommt. Und dann wäre es ja weniger dem Budget Bereich zuzuordnen.


 
Warum setzt man es dann in einem Preisbereich an, wo es nicht überlebensfähig ist, nämlich den der E9 Serie?
Ein sonderlich außergewöhliches Design hat es auch nicht!


----------



## Ovaron (20. Dezember 2011)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte man sich dieses Modell statt dem Straigt Power E9 500W kaufen? Das gibts zum gleichen Preis aber mit deutlich besseren und leiserem Lüfter...
> Selbst das E9 450W Modell reicht für praktisch alle gängigen Konfigurationen aus und das ist gut 10€ billiger! Wer CM will der zahlt auch nur 3€ mehr beim 480er.
> 
> Es ist zwar nicht verkehrt extre PCGH Modelle zu machen, aber warum "beschnittenen" Versionen die mehr oder gleich viel kosten?
> Das letzte weiße CM hatte wenigstens noch was exklusives und die gleiche Technik...


 Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, das die E9 Modelle auch über eine 5 Jährige Garantie verfügen, während das PCGH Netzteil nur eine 2 Jährige Garantie bietet.
Für mich spricht eigentlich alles für das E9 Modell und gegen diese PCGH Version, zumindest zum aktuellen Preis. Das Netzteil müsste also mindestens 15€ günstiger sein, um gegen das E9 450 bestehen zu können, welches ja ebenfalls 432 Watt auf 12V+ zur Verfügung stellt!


----------



## Darkisma (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich dachte schon ich wäre der Einzige, dem das Netzteil zu dem Preis nicht zusagt. 
Das liegt weniger an dem Netzteil selbst, als viel mehr an den fehlenden Argumenten für den Kauf des Netzteils.
 BeQuiet! macht selbst schon mit seinen anderen Netzteilen diesem hier Konkurrenz. Und dann ganz geschwiegen von den anderen Herstellern.

Mir bleibt da nur ein...


----------



## dochurt (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub das Logo von PCGH macht den zu hohen Preis zzt. aus 

Hätte da sogleich eine Idee für beQuiet! Ich schicke euch mal 20.000 Logo´s von mir, ihr pappt das auf euer Goldstück und verkauft es 
dann für eine uvp von 69€, mir reichen 5€ für mein Logo


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe das Vorgängermodell vom PCGH-Netzteil und ich muss sagen, dass mir daran einiges besser gefällt:

- Kabelmanagement
- sehr flache / dünne Kabel, die auch noch in der Netzteilfarbe gehalten sind (weiß) --> m.M.n. gibt kein anderes NT, dass solche flachen Kabel hat
- mehr und vor allem längere Anschlüsse (2x 6+2 Pin, 2x 6 Pin, usw...)

und es hat mich nur 83,91€ gekostet (hardwareversand.de 29.07.2010).


----------



## Mischk@ (20. Dezember 2011)

DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Ich habe das Vorgängermodell vom PCGH-Netzteil und ich muss sagen, dass mir daran einiges besser gefällt:
> 
> - Kabelmanagement
> - sehr flache / dünne Kabel, die auch noch in der Netzteilfarbe gehalten sind (weiß) --> m.M.n. gibt kein anderes NT, dass solche flachen Kabel hat
> ...



Das hat aber nicht 80+ Gold.


----------



## watercooled (20. Dezember 2011)

Bronze, Silber und Gold, hab ich nie gewollt... 

Das Netzteil ist ein Fail, tut mir leid


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Dezember 2011)

Leute, es geht darum ein 80+ Gold Netzteil in der "Budget-Form" anzubieten. In der "normalen" Version ist das NT deutlich interessanter als in der PCGH Version. Da kostet das NT 65€ (EU) das nächste vergleichbare NT wäre das FSP Aurum 500W, was 61€ (DE) kostet. Ich denke das be quiet! wird ein wenig leiser sein, wenn man denn von leise sprechen kann.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (20. Dezember 2011)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Das hat aber nicht 80+ Gold.


 
80+ Gold ist ja auch das ultimative Argument...  Ich verzichte lieber auf ein paar Prozentpunkte an Effizienz und habe dafür KM. Warum? Der höhere Anschaffungspreis der 80+ Gold / Platin-Netzteile rechnet sich erst nach etlichen Monaten - und das bei konstanter Spielelast. Im Idle kann es sogar Jahre dauern, bis sich die teureren NT's amontisieren.

Das aktuelle PCGH-NT ist vom Prinzip her für anspruchlose Spieler gedacht, die auf KM verzichten können und unbedingt ein leises NT mit 80+ Gold haben wollen.


----------



## XXTREME (20. Dezember 2011)

80€ sind für´s Gebotene wirklich ein wenig hoch gegriffen muss ich sagen. Nur für Leute die wirklich unbedingt ein Gold Netzteil haben möchten. Ein Verkaufsschlager wird dies sicherlich nicht.


----------



## alterhaken (20. Dezember 2011)

Also wieder ein PCGH Produkt, und alle haben eins gemeinsam. Sie sind eindeutig überteuert (in diesem Preissegment kriegt man deutlich bessere Netzteile mit Kabelmenagement auch von Be- Quiet). Na ja, Gewinnmaximierung um jeden Preis, und die Dummen sind unwissende Käufer,  die auf Vertrauenswürdigkeit der Marke PCGH setzen.


----------



## ACDSee (20. Dezember 2011)

Es freut mich, dass PCGH mit BeQuiet ein Netzteil rausbringt, aber leider fällt mir einfach kein Grund ein es zu kaufen.
Für 80 Euro bekomme ich das E9 500W. Dieses ist dem PCGH-Modell in allen Belangen überlegen.

Wie z.B.:
- Lautstärke (20%/50%/100% 13,7/13,7/19,2 gegen 14/19/33 db)
- 12V-Schiene (4 Schienen mit 456W statt 2 mit 432W)
- Anschlüsse (8 SATA und 2 6+2-Pin gegen 5 SATA/6+2 und 6-Pin)
- Kabellängen (5cm mehr beim E9)
- Garantie (5 Jahre statt 2 Jahre)
- Effizienz (E9 ist marginal besser)

Daher: 65 Euro wären ok oder wenn 80 Euro zumindest eine individuelle Lackierung und Flachbandkabel. Sorry PCGH, aber der Markt ist hard.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (21. Dezember 2011)

Servus Leute,

danke für das wirklich umfangreiche Feedback. Wir werden es mit Be quiet diskutieren.

Marco


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (21. Dezember 2011)

Das be quiet! PCGH-Edition 500W ist ja nichts anderes als ein umgelabeltes Be-Quiet 500W F1-500W was ja auch wieder nichts anderes ist als einFSP FORTRON Aurum 500W Gold
in einem anderen Gehäuse mit besserem Lüfter und günstigerem Primär Elko (85° statt 105°) 

Preis:
Österreich
Aurum:    €67,-
be quiet: €72,-
Pcghw:    €82,-

Ich finde ja €5,- Aufpreis für einen andern Lüfter (trotz billigerem Elko) ja schon viel, aber nochmal €10,- nur für das PCGHW-Label und gesleevten Kabel ist schon etwas überzogen.




Test´s und Bilder gibt es genug im Netz 

Mfg


----------



## hotfirefox (21. Dezember 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> So ein NT mit KM würde kaum Sinn machen, da man dann den E9, bzw. den P9 Serien in die Quere kommt. Und dann wäre es ja weniger dem Budget Bereich zuzuordnen.



Na wenn man sich mal allgemein am Markt umschaut, bekommt man NTs mit KM für den Preis.
Als Beispiel sei das Super Flower Golden Green Modular genannt.


----------



## Airboume (21. Dezember 2011)

heyho
die idee mit be quiet ein netzteil rauszubringen ist super
allerdings wuerd ich mir das nicht ksufen
wie waere es mit einem vernuenftigen netzteil mit silent wings 2 luefter und vollem kabelmanagement, was es von be quiet bis jetzt ja noch nicht gab...
das design ist ja schonmal recht stimmig 
dafuer wuerd ivh suvh mehr geld in die hand nehmen.
wie war das denn - extreme forum brauvht auvh extreme hardware, da darf das ruhig mal mehr als 85€ kosten 
waere schoen, wenn ihr euvh darum mal bemuehen koentet 

lg
air 

ps: sry wegen der rechtschreibung, das will am tab noch nicht so


----------



## Fatalii (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde die Idee gut, dass Redaktionen wie ihr mit den Herstellern zusammen arbeitet und anhand des Forenfeedbacks
Geräte vorgestellt und optimiert werden  

Anfangs war ich ja recht skeptisch als das Netzteil vorgestellt wurde, da es mich nich vom Hocker gehauen hat, aber
der spontan gesunkene Preis auf 69,90€ macht der Gerät ein stückweit interessanter.

@Airboume: Es gibt doch genug BeQuiet Netzteile mit Kabelmanagement und den besagten Lüftern. 
Die E8 und E9 Serie als Beispiel. Oder verstehe ich deinen Kommentar falsch?

MfG


----------



## xdevilx (23. Dezember 2011)

ich finde auch das dem ding eindeutig ein alleinstellungsmerkmal fehlt


----------



## EL Ultra (23. Dezember 2011)

Wäre es ein NT mit Kabelmanagement dann würd ich mir zulegen, so nein danke
Wird wohl doch eher ein E9


----------



## Darkisma (24. Dezember 2011)

Die Preissenkung ist klasse
Ich finde es super, dass ihr auf die Community hört.


----------



## Tolive (25. Dezember 2011)

Freue mich über eine PCGH Edition, habe aber ehrlicherweise etwas anderes erwartet. Gewünscht hätte ich mir ein Netzteil der Straight Power Serie (ab 580W) mit besonderem Gehäuse etc.


----------



## matti30 (29. Dezember 2011)

dennoch ist es für mich nicht interessant. Auf der Verpackung steht zwar Special Edition, aber was ist daran so Special?? Dass des nen PCHG Nt sein soll? Sorry, ich bleib dabei, da hol ich mir lieber nen normales E9, welches bestimmt auch noch leiser sein sollte.


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. Januar 2012)

Hohe Effizienz zu einem fairen Preis 

steht da 




FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 400W ATX 2.3 (AU-400) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE    = japanischen 105°C Elko überrascht 



klarr das Be quiet mehr ampere bietet 
trotzdem nicht der burner                         =  Capxon 270 uF, 420 V, 85 °C


----------



## ACDSee (9. Januar 2012)

Auch wenn das Modell davon nicht besser wird ist die Preissenkung ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Jetzt ist es ein durchschnittliches Netzteil zum durchschnittlichen Preis. Ich frage mich nur, ob dies auch das Ziel der Entwicklung war.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Januar 2012)

> trotzdem nicht der burner = Capxon 270 uF, 420 V, 85 °C



Das ist Blödsinn. Es macht kaum bis gar keinen Unterschied, ob der Elko jetzt auf 105- oder 85 °C spezifiziert ist. Erstens wird es im Bereich des Elkos eh nicht so heißt und zweitens überlebt der Primärelko sowieso die restlichen Komponenten.


----------



## Voodoo2 (10. Januar 2012)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn. Es macht kaum bis gar keinen Unterschied, ob der Elko jetzt auf 105- oder 85 °C spezifiziert ist. Erstens wird es im Bereich des Elkos eh nicht so heißt und zweitens überlebt der Primärelko sowieso die restlichen Komponenten.


 

und letztendlich zeigt es mir doch eine höhere güte zumindesten bei diesem bauteil


man hat es ja bei enermax gesehn wie viel (blödsinn) dabei rauskommen kan

@*ACDSee*
gute frage ? 

( Preissenkung ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung) ich denke es war ein mus die  konkurrenz ist riesig geworden in den letzten jahren


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. Januar 2012)

> und letztendlich zeigt es mir doch eine höhere güte zumindesten bei diesem bauteil



...was dir aber rein gar nichts nützt, außer, dass Kosten hoch getrieben werden. Aber wie man bei dir sieht, funktioniert der Marketinggag. 



> man hat es ja bei enermax gesehn wie viel (blödsinn) dabei rauskommen kan



Ich kann leider keine Gedanken lesen, worum gehts genau? Link?


----------



## Voodoo2 (11. Januar 2012)

was dir aber rein gar nichts nützt, außer,  dass Kosten hoch getrieben werden. Aber wie man bei dir sieht,  funktioniert der Marketinggag. 

genau das sieht man ja welches angebot ich gebostet habe

letzendlich bevorzuge ich den _*höherwertigeren elko (ob er dan nach 1000*__*00*__* std oder doch nur 70000 std haltet *_ist ja dan fast egal  )
aber der 105er ist der bessere letztendlich 




Ich kann leider keine Gedanken lesen, worum gehts genau? Link?[/QUOTE]

das must du auch nicht ging auch durch die pcgh.usw  minderwertige elkos rückruf acktion
Enermax Noisetaker I 600W explodiert!!!


----------



## poiu (12. Januar 2012)

> letzendlich bevorzuge ich den höherwertigeren elko aber der 105er ist der bessere letztendlich


 ehm nope 105°C saen gar nichts aus, ein 105°C Taiwan kann besser sein als ein 85°C Japan Elko und umgelehrt, auch beim gleichen Hersteller kann es Serien Unterschiede geben das der eine 105°C besser ist als ein anderer 105°C oder kaum besser als ein 85°C usw.


   Japan 105°C Elkos sind einfach Marketing blabla genau wie RIpple/Noise, ErP Lot 6, Single Super Dupper Rail, 80+ Siegel, der Blaue Engel


außerdem sagt ein hochwertiger Elko nichts über die andere Qualität aus, es kann osgar so sein das das Geld in denn teueren Primär Elko gesteckt wurde und dafür an anderer stelle wurde dafür umso mehr gespart.





zum Link ähm na und, passiert das ein NT  Kaputt geht er hat ja ein neues bekommen, der PC hat es auch überlebt, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Voodoo2 (12. Januar 2012)

ehm nope 105°C saen gar nichts aus, ein 105°C Taiwan  kann besser sein als ein 85°C Japan Elko und umgelehrt, auch beim  gleichen Hersteller kann es Serien Unterschiede geben das der eine 105°C  besser ist als ein anderer 105°C oder kaum besser als ein 85°C usw.

ehm nope kan mus aber nicht (auser man hat eine genaue bezeichnung des elkos) 

 schade hätteste von meiner  empfehlung ein paar sehr detalierte tests  zuvor durch gelesen die es haufenweise gibt (insbesonders der elko)

   Japan 105°C Elkos sind einfach Marketing blabla genau wie  RIpple/Noise, ErP Lot 6, Single Super Dupper Rail, 80+ Siegel, der Blaue  Engel

80+ ja weil es fraglich ist wie lange ein no name NT mit 80+ siegel diese effizienz halten kan 
*Lot 6: Standbyverluste – Verordnung (EG) Nr. 1275/2008 [Bearbeiten]*

  Für Lot 6 ist eine Durchführungsmaßnahme am 17. Dezember 2008 beschlossen und am 18. Dezember 2008 veröffentlicht worden.
  Am 17. Dezember 2008 hat die EU Kommission ein Mandat an CEN, CENELEC  und ETSI erteilt, die notwendigen Standards für die Messung der  Standbyverluste zu erarbeiten.
  Ab dem 7. Januar 2010 dürfen Geräte, die ausgeschaltet sind oder sich  in einem passiven Standby-Modus befinden (nur Reaktivierung möglich,  keine Statusanzeige außer z. B. LED für Anzeige der Bereitschaft),  maximal 1 W verbrauchen. Im Standby mit Statusanzeige (z. B. Uhr oder  Timer) sind maximal 2 W vorgesehen. Diese Werte werden ab dem 7. Januar  2013 auf 0,5 bzw. 1 W reduziert.
  Netzwerkstandby (Wake on LAN), Vorwärmphasen etc. sind nicht mit  erfasst worden, da hier keine allgemeingültigen Grenzwerte definiert  werden können. Wenn mit dem Zweck und Einsatz des Gerätes vereinbar,  muss jedes Gerät einen Standby- oder Abschaltmodus bieten, der durch den  Anwender aktiviert werden kann. Sofern es dem Nutzungssinn des Gerätes  nicht widerspricht, muss in der zweiten Phase jedes Gerät mit einer  Stromsparfunktion ausgerüstet werden, die es automatisch in einen Ruhe-  oder Ausschaltzustand versetzt, wenn die primäre Funktion über einen  gewissen Zeitraum nicht ausgeübt wird. Die Verpflichtung zu einem  physikalischen Netzschalter (Hard Off) wird den produktspezifischen  Durchführungsmaßnahmen vorbehalten, da die Nützlichkeit eines solchen  Schalters von der Geräteart und deren Nutzung abhängt.
  Betroffen sind ausdrücklich Geräte (Equipment) im Haushalt und Büro. Komponenten werden explizit ausgeschlossen.

RIpple/Noise
direkten Rückschluss auf die elektrische Qualität eines Netzteils  ermöglichen. Und um es vorwegzunehmen: Der aktuelle Test zeigt, dass  nicht alle Hersteller in diesem Bereich ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht haben  und die Spezifikationen zum Teil deutlich verfehlen.  Bei diesen Tests geht es darum festzustellen, wie akkurat die  Schaltungen zur Glättung der sekundärseitig ausgegebenen Gleichspannung  arbeiten. Das Ziel ist es, eine gleichmäßige Spannung, wie sie zum  Beispiel von einer Batterie ausgegeben wird, zu erreichen. Schaltungen  aus Dioden und Kondensatoren übernehmen diese Arbeit – wandeln aus  Wechselspannung die Gleichspannung. Je nach Qualität dieser  Gleichrichter-Baugruppen und Bauteile erreichen sie dieses Ziel mit mehr  oder weniger „Restwelligkeit“ (Ripple) und elektrischem „Rauschen“  (Noise). Für die 12-Volt-Schienen darf dieser Wert laut  ATX-Spezifikation nicht über 120 mV liegen. Für alle anderen Spannungen  eines ATX-Netzteils liegt der Grenzwert bei 50 mV. Alle Netzteile, die  diese spezifizierten Grenzen nicht überschreiten, liegen im „grünen  Bereich“.








außerdem sagt ein hochwertiger Elko nichts über die andere  Qualität aus, es kann osgar so sein das das Geld in denn teueren Primär  Elko gesteckt wurde und dafür an anderer stelle wurde dafür umso mehr  gespart.
(richtig )





zum  Link ähm na und, passiert das ein NT  Kaputt geht er hat ja ein neues  bekommen, der PC hat es auch überlebt, wo ist das Problem?[/QUOTE]

sooryy infiniti reihe schon ein paar jahre her


----------



## poiu (13. Januar 2012)

Bitte nutze den nZitier Button das ist echt schlecht zu lesen was von dir stammt!




> ehm nope kan mus aber nicht (auser man hat eine genaue bezeichnung des elkos)





meine ich doch ohne genauere angaben ist dies Ausage 105°C nicht aussagekräftig


EuP/ErP Lot 6 ist wichtig, aber jedes neue Netzteil muss diese erfüllen, hat es kein ErP Lot 6 ist es mindestes älter als 2009!


was Ripple/Noise ist und deren Spezifikationen sind mir durchaus bewust, nur das herumreiten darauf bringt dir gar nichts, es gibt übrigens schlicht keinerlei Forschungsergebnisse das erhöhte ripple/noise Werte schädlich sind. Zu hohe werte verursachen einfahc gesagt ein abstrz da sind wir aber bei mindestens 600mV


ich muss endlich mein Arikel dazu veröffentlichen aber kaum zeit dafür.


----------



## Voodoo2 (13. Januar 2012)

> meine ich doch ohne genauere angaben ist dies Ausage 105°C nicht aussagekräftig
> 
> die infos kan man sich im netz holen (doch erzähl das mal nen laien der einfach ins regal greift) und neben bei wechselnde bauteile das durch aus vorkommt weil mal wieder der saft nicht umwelt verträglich ist usw
> 
> ...


----------



## poiu (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Netzteil: 500 Watt, 80 Plus Gold und nur rund 80 Euro [Anzeige]*



L-man schrieb:


> schönes Teil, wenn es jetzt das ganze noch mit KM geben würde ruhig für eine Handvoll € mehr das wär super.




gibt es doch heißt dann Be Quiet E9 480W 



be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


  würde ich auch wegen des verbauten Lüfters vorziehen




> mus ich dich in den high end HIFI bereich verbannen hier könnteste fündig werden ein wircklich sehr interesantes thema doch auf den NT sektor fehlt heufig das richtige equipment zum messen und eine gewisse objektivität




ja das ost das Thema schon älter nicht umsonst hatten früher Gute anlagen RubyCon ELkos 


sehr interessante link Danke, werde ich mir ansehen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Vergleicht bitte nicht zwei vollständig unterschiedliche Bereiche miteinander! Insbesondere dann, wenn die Anforderungen völlig unterschiedlich sind.
Der HiFi Bereich ist eine ganz andere Baustelle als Spannungsregulierung. Komponenten, die in dem einen Bereich besonders gut sind, müssen in einem anderen Bereich nicht ebenso gut sein. 

Aus diesem Grunde gibt es auch verschiedene Kondensatortypen, die unterschiedliche Werte haben. z.B. die sog. Low ESR Typen, die besonders häufig in der Spannungsregulation verwendet werden.


----------



## hotfirefox (8. Februar 2012)

Man kann das Ding auf der Main noch 20 mal anpreisen, macht seine Position auf dem MArkt auch nicht besser in anbetracht des Preises.


----------



## poiu (9. Februar 2012)

@stefan dito


----------



## L-man (10. Februar 2012)

bin mal gespannt wann das Lesertest NT bei mir ankommt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Februar 2012)

Bei mir ist es seit gestern da!


----------



## L-man (10. Februar 2012)

dann denke/hoffe ich mal das es heute ankommt.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (13. Februar 2012)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Man kann das Ding auf der Main noch 20 mal anpreisen, macht seine Position auf dem MArkt auch nicht besser in anbetracht des Preises.


 
Steht doch ganz gut da: PCGH-Preisvergleich

Grüße
Marco


----------

